# We are 10.5 weeks old and huge! (pics of Laras kittens)



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Lara´s little ones aren´t so little anymore. I have 4-5 weeks left with them untill they move their new homes to their adoring servants. I feel sad and happy same time. Their people are very nice and I know I will see kittens in the future 




Bandhu



















Bashir



















Beren



















Basimah




























Beatrice




























Beren and Beatrice,


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Oh my, such gorgeous creatures... you would almost forget that they are kittens, and probably very silly! They just look so regal  

I think I may have to fly over and catnap Basimah... I love the expression on her little face! All of them are stunning, I am so glad you found great homes for the whole brood!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, it seems like they should be much older- like Nini said they are already so regal.

Wonderful litter.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

they're all so stunning, but Beatrice has captured my heart. :luv


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Nini said:


> I think I may have to fly over and catnap Basimah...


She's my favourite too... that second picture of her is so cute it's silly. They're all gorgeous though.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

This pic of Basimah is my absolute favorite! Calendar-worthy.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

oh my! they are sooooo beautiful!!!!!! :heart


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

by move to their new homes, you meant all are going to my house right? :luv :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute babies  . Are they eating raw food? They look like wild kitties in the jungle eating it. :wink:


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Thanks, everyone  I am pretty pleased to them my self too. Luckily I wasn´t the one to choose homes (it would have been soooo difficult, nobody is good enough to my babies ), but their breeder did it for me! Lara, their mom is co-owned by me and the breeder, but kitties live were borne and raised here with me. in Laras own home ( they are breed under breeders name too).

And yes, they do eat raw meat, and high quality canned catfood too. Raw meat is quite common catfood here in Finland. 

They are silly little creatures, and great fun too :lol: They are a loooot better than Hollywood  They look pretty wild, but are actually sweet lillte things. Yheir mom, my Lara is by the way F10 and dad Victor F8, so kittens are F9.

Beren is the biggest, he weights 3,85 pounds (1,75 kg) and Beatrice the smallest, 3,19 (1,45 kg). Beren will propably be quite a big cat when he is full grown .


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

kapatrik said:


> Yheir mom, my Lara is by the way F10 and dad Victor F8, so kittens are F9.


What does that mean?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think the F#s have meaning about how far away the generation is from 'wild'.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

They are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

The kittens are beautiful and you take amazing photos.


----------



## terri (Nov 23, 2007)

they are some beautiful kittens my spotter is only half bengal but he looks just like them


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh my.... that's just too much cutness!! Those kittens are just stunning!! :heart


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, they're just gorgeous. Those Bengals are really beautiful! Great pictures.


----------

